# My 90gal African cichlid tank with DIY stand and canopy



## joshuamnr (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey guys, as promised in my introduction thread, the photos of my 90 gal african cichlid tank.

For the people interested here is the photo gallery of the build of the stand its self.

Aquarium Stand (first build) - Imgur

Also here is a photo gallery of canopy construction and wiring.

Photo Album - Imgur

And here is the complete setup. As you'll see in the photographs all my cichlids are juvies right now. I want them all to grow up togeather. Unfortunatly they hide alot so its hard to grab a shot of them all free swimming. When ever i come near the tank they zip into the rocks. Perhaps I've given them to many places to hide? I just really want them to be in a near as natural setting as they can be in. Enjoy!

Stocking list:

4 red zebras
5 yellow labs
5 albino zebras

Soon to come:

Acei and demansoni


















































































If you want more, I've uploaded a few extra to this album.

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## nizzmo (Feb 4, 2011)

Your cichlids are shy!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set up


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice set up!


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Fantastic I like that you started with smaller fish.


----------

